# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Rep. Massie on Trumps First 100 Days: Neil Gorsuch Was Worth the Entire Election

## LibertyEagle

> Congressman Thomas Massie wants spending cuts, not tax increases elsewhere, to offset income tax reductions.
> Congressman Massie (R-KY) spoke to Breitbart News on President Donald Trumps first 100 days, saying the president is off to a great start, and calling the nomination of Neil Gorsuch a defining moment for the Trump presidency.
> 
> He told Breitbart News:
> 
> Im excited for the wins that we got already, which includes Supreme Court nominee Gorsuch being confirmed and thats going to last for decades. Neil Gorsuch was worth the entire election, everything else is a bonus. As for other stuff he scores big points for rolling back the regulatory state. In my district two big deals are the EPAs Waters of the US rule, and the Social Security gun grab. Im excited about those things.
> 
> Massie explained that he loves using the Congressional Review Act to repeal regulations. He explained, I lost track of how many weve done, and it was only used once successfully before Trump. and that was an OSHA rule with President George W. Bush that Bush was able to rescind a rule created during the Clinton era. Im excited about all of those and more. but Im particularly excited about the Social Security gun ban.
> 
> ...


read the rest...

----------


## dannno

Hohohoo!!






























Trumpaclaus

----------


## Cleaner44

I agree with Massie.

----------


## Origanalist

> Neil Gorsuch was worth the entire election


How does he know this? He hasn't been there long enough to make any kind of judgement call on. It's not like we haven't been burned before, it's a little early for victory laps  Thomas.

----------


## dannno

> How does he know this? He hasn't been there long enough to make any kind of judgement call on. It's not like we haven't been burned before, it's a little early for victory laps  Thomas.


*Judge Nap: Gorsuch Brings 'Scalia-Like Dose of Skepticism About Gov't'*http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/01/3...rnment-supreme

----------


## Origanalist

> *Judge Nap: Gorsuch Brings 'Scalia-Like Dose of Skepticism About Gov't'*http://insider.foxnews.com/2017/01/3...rnment-supreme


That's all well and good. Lets just hope he manages to keep that  "Scalia-like dose of skepticism" about the government's ability to regulate the economy and Americans' personal lives.

----------


## dannno

bump

----------


## William Tell

Something tells me this statement will look kind of bad and likely be regretted in 3-7 years.

----------


## juleswin

Politics and politicians are a joke. Massie wears his clown suits on rare occasions but this sort of idiotic statement show you that he hasn't retired the suit. Even if thi was a good pick, would it still be a good vote if he starts off a war with Russia or North Korea or continues to strip more and more of our civil liberties, continues the run up of the govt spending and debt?

I really don't care if this is some 3D chess game. It is too freaking early o say such a thing about anyone. The Nobel committee understood that after they gave Obama the peace prize very early in his term.

----------


## Origanalist

> Something tells me this statement will look kind of bad and likely be regretted in 3-7 years.


Nobody is perfect.

----------


## specsaregood

> Something tells me this statement will look kind of bad and likely be regretted in 3-7 years.


Even in 3-7 years, there is no way he could possibly be a worse pick than the alternative if Trump had lost the election.

----------


## klamath

> I would love for us to make progress on infrastructure. I am one of the most conservative members of Congress, and I serve on the Transportation and Infrastructure Committee because I believe it’s vital to our country. it’s one of the few things our country *should spend money on*. I believe that there’s a constitutional and a federal nexus for it so I’d like to figure out how to address the nation’s infrastructure needs.


Well that is disappointing. Never thought I would see the day. Why we have the spending problems we have, every congressman "believes" there are a "few things our country should spend money on" Oh well, I am getting more and more jaded.

----------


## Origanalist

> Even in 3-7 years, there is no way he could possibly be a worse pick than the alternative if Trump had lost the election.


Well, there's a real 5 star rating.

----------


## specsaregood

> Well, there's a real 5 star rating.


Yeah, not saying it is; but I think that is the meat off the thread title statement.   Can you imagine Hillary's appointment being there for decades instead of this guy?

----------


## William Tell

> Even in 3-7 years, there is no way he could possibly be a worse pick than the alternative if Trump had lost the election.


I hope you enjoyed your sandwiches made of human feces, Boys and Girls. Because the sandwiches in the other basket had Salmonella and you might have died. Yummy poop, Boys and Girls, be sure to lick your plates.

So ya, it sounds bad now and will probably sound worse later. And I don't love Salmonella.

----------


## Origanalist

> Yeah, not saying it is; but I think that is the meat off the thread title statement.   Can you imagine Hillary's appointment being there for decades instead of this guy?


Unfortunately I can, very clearly. But like I said, it's way too early for any victory laps here. May fortune smile and I be proven horribly wrong.

----------


## agitator

http://www.conservapedia.com/Donald_Trump_achievements

----------


## Matt Collins

I disagree.... Gorsuch hasn't proven his worth yet

----------


## William Tell

> http://www.conservapedia.com/Donald_Trump_achievements





> *Executive actions*
> 
> 
> February 3, 2017—After Iran  tested a ballistic missile in apparent violation of a UN Security  Council resolution, the Trump Administration instituted unilateral  economic sanctions against 13 Iranian individuals and 12 companies.[130][131]March 2017—After the UN Economic and Social Commission for Western Asia authored a destructive and anti-Semitic[132][133] report against Israel, the report and agency were strongly criticized by the United States and UN Ambassador Nikki Haley, and the executive director of the commission resigned in response.[134][135]On March 18, 2017, the Trump Administration successfully forced the G-20 to remove its opposition to protectionism and temper its support for free trade,[118][119] and any mention of climate change[110][111]  from its joint statement. Later, in April 2017, the Trump  Administration refused to sign the G7 joint statement because the other  nations could not agree to include support for nuclear and fossil fuels  without support for the Paris climate agreement. The G7, thus, went  without a joint statement.[136][137]April 6, 2017—After the Syrian  government used chemical weapons on its people, President Trump ordered  a one-time airstrike against a Syrian air base, firing 60 cruise  missiles at it.[138] The U.S. destroyed about 20 Syrian jet planes and caused extremely heavy damage on the base.[139] Defense Secretary James Mattis stated the attacks destroyed 20% of Syria's operational aircraft.[140] As even the _New York Times_  reported, Trump's action was a show of U.S. strength, and it was in  stark contrast to Obama, as Trump used surprise and speed in the  attacks.[141] World leaders supported the strong action.[142] This was the first direct military action the U.S. took against the Assad regime.[143]  On April 23, 2017, in response to the chemical attacks, the Trump  Administration put sanctions on 271 employees of Syria’s Scientific  Studies and Research Center, which supported the nation's chemical  weapons program.[144] 
>  
> 
> MOAB, the "Mother Of All bombs"
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol, thanks for the link. You like you some NeoConservative foreign policy? Yeah Baby, RPF 2017.

----------


## CaptUSA

Well, let's see...  It could have been worse.  

I'd say replacing Scalia with Gorsuch doesn't really move the ball towards liberty, but I also don't think it moves it towards tyranny.  I'd say it remains to be seen.  But it could have been worse.  Scalia and Gorsuch seem like an even replacement.

Still, worth _the entire election_?!!  Maybe the general - but liberty already lost by then.  The real test will be if Trump gets to nominate a replacement for Ginsburg.  THEN, we'll see if it was "worth it".

----------


## dannno

> As for other stuff he scores big points for rolling back the regulatory  state. In my district two big deals are the EPA’s Waters of the US rule,  and the Social Security gun grab. I’m excited about those things.
> 
> *Massie explained that he loves using the Congressional Review Act to  repeal regulations. He explained, “I lost track of how many we’ve done,  and it was only used once successfully before Trump.* and that was an  OSHA rule with President George W. Bush that Bush was able to rescind a  rule created during the Clinton era. I’m excited about all of those and  more. but I’m particularly excited about the Social Security gun ban.”


He seems excited about a lot more than Gorsuch.

----------


## phill4paul

> I would love for us to make progress on infrastructure. I am one of the most conservative members of Congress, and I serve on the Transportation and Infrastructure Committee because I believe it’s vital to our country. it’s one of the few things our country should spend money on. I believe that there’s a constitutional and a federal nexus for it so I’d like to figure out how to address the nation’s infrastructure needs. Trump spoke to that on the campaign, and I think that a lot of Republicans and Democrats agree that we need this. So I believe that Trump can get the six votes he needs in the Senate to pass an infrastructure plan. We know he can get 218 in the House. I’m really excited he chose Elaine Chao to be Transportation Secretary.


  Gonna have to disagree with you there, respectfully, Mr. Massie. Just like everyone else you _believe_ that there is a "constitutional and federal nexus" for your pet project. THAT is why we are were we are.

  Congratulations for you getting a clown in a gown that might "re-imagine" the founders beliefs because it is your pet project.

----------


## Cleaner44

> Well, let's see...  It could have been worse.  
> 
> I'd say replacing Scalia with Gorsuch doesn't really move the ball towards liberty, but I also don't think it moves it towards tyranny.  I'd say it remains to be seen.  But it could have been worse.  Scalia and Gorsuch seem like an even replacement.
> 
> Still, worth _the entire election_?!!  Maybe the general - but liberty already lost by then.  The real test will be if Trump gets to nominate a replacement for Ginsburg.  THEN, we'll see if it was "worth it".


If there is one thing I have learned in the last 10 years, it is that there is no moving the ball toward liberty. Our liberty will continue to be infringed upon no matter what and the American people will cheer for it. Freedom is not nearly as popular as perceived security. People don't want freedom, they want to be taken care of. They desire only to have a kind and generous slave master.

If you are seeking to move the ball towards liberty through the employees of the state... I think you will find only varying degrees of disappointment.

----------


## AuH20

I'd give Trump a C+ on the domestic side and a  D on foreign policy. I think he can get the domestic grade up to a B if he goes scorched earth on the GOP traitors in the Senate to ramrod a portion of his campaign agenda. If I was Trump, I'd have visual aids depicting the treachery of the GOP Senate at nationwide press conferences. I don't expect much on the FP side.

----------


## dannno

> I don't expect much on the FP side.


Sometimes it's better to be pleasantly surprised. 

I think Gorsuch and the regulatory rules put him into the B territory on domestic stuff. I haven't seen any federal raids on medical cannabis clinics or any really egregious civil rights stuff yet, at least nothing out of the normal.

----------


## William Tell

> Sometimes it's better to be pleasantly surprised. 
> 
> I think Gorsuch and the regulatory rules put him into the B territory on domestic stuff. I haven't seen any federal raids on medical cannabis clinics or any really egregious civil rights stuff yet,


 





> at least nothing out of the normal.

----------


## angelatc

> Something tells me this statement will look kind of bad and likely be regretted in 3-7 years.


Not if we remember who sHe would have nominated.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

I agree that the appointment of Gorsuch alone makes Trump a better alternative than Hillary, but he could easily suck on every other issue.

----------


## Rudeman

Some people seem to be interpreting that comment as Trump being good when basically all he said was that the SC pick alone made him better than the alternative. Hillary is just as much, if not more, of a war hawk than Trump. Add in awful domestic policies and likely some gun grabbing SC justice pick and it would have been a disaster.

I never liked Trump but he still is better than Hillary on certain issues and I can't really think of anything Hillary would have been better on. Still didn't vote for either though.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Well that is disappointing. Never thought I would see the day. Why we have the spending problems we have, every congressman "believes" there are a "few things our country should spend money on" Oh well, I am getting more and more jaded.


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to klamath again."

I'm surprised to see Massie say that. Have we already lost him?

----------


## Superfluous Man

I just checked ontheissues.org for Massie's immigration positions, and they don't have anything for him. Can anybody find quotes from him where he says his immigration position?
http://www.ontheissues.org/House/Thomas_Massie.htm

I'm looking for what might explain his odd Trump support.

----------


## jmdrake

"Conservative" supreme court pick John Roberts upheld Obamacare.  Enough said.  Well...no.  Not enough said.  Yes  it's nice that we had a better pick than what Hillary would have done.  But that would have happened even in Jeb Bush had become president.  We have no idea what will ultimately become of Gorsuch.  Time after time supreme court pics have ultimately disappointed those who pushed for their nomination.  We'll see what happens this time.  In the meantime the TSA is groping more than ever before.  MAGA!

----------


## jmdrake

> I just checked ontheissues.org for Massie's immigration positions, and they don't have anything for him. Can anybody find quotes from him where he says his immigration position?
> http://www.ontheissues.org/House/Thomas_Massie.htm
> 
> I'm looking for what might explain his odd Trump support.












Rather than fight Donald Trump at every turn, Massie "saves his powder" by not directly attacking the man, but attacking bad policies put forward by the man, like Trumpcare.  Praising Trump for the one arguably good thing Trump has done during these 100 days, nominating Neil Gorsuch, keeps Massie popular with the people that voted for him and Trump while at the same time not endorsing *anything else* Trump has done.

----------


## Jan2017

> http://www.conservapedia.com/Donald_Trump_achievements


"April 6, 2017—After the Syrian government used chemical weapons on its people, ..."[138]

[138] http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017...airfields.html

Very disappointing that the Trump administration couldn't or wouldn't take the time and effort to confirm if that was really true before its' blitzkreig cruise missile attack -
that's some "achievement" - a solid "F" grade that supercedes all else, imo.

When the UN Commission comes to the same conclusion as it did in 2013 - that Assad government were _not_ the ones crossing the "red line" and
that in fact it was rebel faction(s) in Syria - even if possibly originally manufactured by some government - 
who were the ones responsible for using banned chemical agents against civilians . . . 
then, Trump is gonna start having real problems - I'd question if he could make it through one full-term.

----------


## dannno

> "April 6, 2017—After the Syrian government used chemical weapons on its people, ..."[138]
> 
> [138] http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2017...airfields.html
> 
> Very disappointing that the Trump administration couldn't or wouldn't take the time and effort to confirm if that was really true before its' blitzkreig cruise missile attack -
> that's some "achievement" - a solid "F" grade that supercedes all else, imo.
> 
> When the UN Commission comes to the same conclusion as it did in 2013 - that Assad government were _not_ the ones crossing the "red line" and
> that in fact it was rebel faction(s) in Syria - even if possibly originally manufactured by some government - 
> ...


lol.. you are making a mountain out of a 15 minute attack on an empty airbase..

----------


## jmdrake

> lol.. you are making a mountain out of a 15 minute attack on an empty airbase..


You are making a molehill out of the mountain of the TSA groping more people than ever before.  MAGA!  Make America GROPE Again!

----------


## Jan2017

> lol.. you are making a mountain out of a 15 minute attack on an empty airbase..


It _really_ did show how Stalintrump isn't really thinking very much at all - shows he is incompetent to be making that sort of decision from now on.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Rather than fight Donald Trump at every turn, Massie "saves his powder" by not directly attacking the man, but attacking bad policies put forward by the man, like Trumpcare.  Praising Trump for the one arguably good thing Trump has done during these 100 days, nominating Neil Gorsuch, keeps Massie popular with the people that voted for him and Trump while at the same time not endorsing *anything else* Trump has done.


Nothing else? 




> Massie explained that he loves using the Congressional Review Act to *repeal regulations*. He explained, “I lost track of how many we’ve done, and it was only used once successfully before Trump. and that was an OSHA rule with President George W. Bush that Bush was able to rescind a rule created during the Clinton era. I’m excited about all of those and more. but I’m particularly excited about the Social Security gun ban.”





> I would love for us to make progress on *infrastructure*. I am one of the most conservative members of Congress, and I serve on the Transportation and Infrastructure Committee because I believe it’s vital to our country. it’s one of the few things our country should spend money on. I believe that there’s a constitutional and a federal nexus for it so I’d like to figure out how to address the nation’s infrastructure needs. Trump spoke to that on the campaign, and I think that a lot of Republicans and Democrats agree that we need this. So I believe that Trump can get the six votes he needs in the Senate to pass an infrastructure plan. We know he can get 218 in the House. I’m really excited he chose Elaine Chao to be Transportation Secretary.





> Massie cheered Trump *nominating Scott Garrett to run the Export-Import Bank*. He said:
> 
> He couldn’t pick a better person than Scott Garrett to run the Export-Import Bank. Obviously I want to eliminate the Export-Import Bank, but if there’s going to be someone to run, then Scott should run it. He’s the best person he can choose. It’s not in the win column, but it’s something for Congress to do, not the president. We should elect more people in Congress to get rid of the Export-Import Bank.





> Looking forward, Congressman Massie believes that *tax reform* can do some great work if it cuts Americans’ tax burden and does not add to the deficit. He said:
> 
> In spite of the caution, there’s a lot of opportunity in tax reform. I think what we should do instead of swallowing the entire apple whole, we should take several bites at it. I agree in large part with Stephen Moore and Larry Kudlow in their Wall Street Journal op-ed that we should take it slow and rack up some wins and realize that tax reform does not have to be revenue neutral. Revenue neutral means that someone’s taxes are going down and somebody’s taxes are going up.
> 
> “I would like us to see a real tax cut along with tax reform and we can accomplish that without increasing the deficit. We can make up the difference by cutting spending, especially in a lot of ways that works with Trump’s narrative. We spent a $100 billion in Afghanistan rebuilding their infrastructure…. I would like to see Trump bring that money back. That’s a great opportunity right there,” Massie concluded.


Instead of behaving like a little child, Massie appears to be praising him where he agrees and also seems to be attempting to positively guide Trump on other issues.

----------


## dannno

> It _really_ did show how Stalintrump isn't really thinking very much at all - shows he is incompetent to be making that sort of decision from now on.


What the $#@! are you talking about? Do you have any idea how much political capital was gained by attacking an empty airbase for 15 minutes? They stopped talking about the Russia scandal, China and Russia have his back, North Korea is crawling into a hole.. The mainstream media started treating him like an actual President instead of "literally" Hitler. Gorsuch was "literally" nominated the day after the attack!!!

----------


## Jan2017

> What the $#@! are you talking about?


Trump did not gain political capital by the crazyman Stalin move . . . "to take out Assad chemical warfare capability, because Russia didn't do the job"

Stalintrump just made a fatal, wrong guess about who was at fault for the release of banned chemical warfare,
 and that the capability has escalated to air-to-surface missiles fired from Sukhoi Su-22s.

 Before one issues a death sentence it is better to be sure you have identified the correct guilty party. 

I maintain history will show that this Syria cruise missile attack executive order was a total fail - strategically, economically, ethically, politically, intellectually.
Congress won't be giving this flippant, erratic, unthorough and unthoughtful potus much, if any, war powers now.
Internationally, the world won't tolerate another Stalin . . . so I'll presume Trump will be dealt with accordingly like other crazies in history.

Gorsuch was literally nominated months ago and his confirmation vote was literally taking place that week regardless.

Whether or not the crater is the site that France "environmental sampling" confirms the "sarin signature" 
it is much like before when the UN Commission in 2014 finding it was rebels releasing surface-to-surface missiles for the "sarin signature" of three compounds - Obama showed restraint as Syria/Assad did not cross the red line after all -
Trump just made Obama look smart in 2013 didn't he ?

----------


## dannno

> Trump did not gain political capital by the crazyman Stalin move . . . "to take out Assad chemical warfare capability, because Russia didn't do the job"


lol.. you are so wrong it is absolutely ridiculous. Again, the advantages Trump gained had NOTHING to do with Syria. One of my liberal friends who HATES Trump with a passion told me the next morning how glad he was that Trump bombed Syria. This friend represents the general sentiment of the brainwashed leftist media. The mainstream media completely changed their tune on Trump, and all the Russian stuff they were trying to use to impeach him totally disappeared. He gained massive political capital with the two biggest and most powerful countries in the world. The most important part of Gorsuch's nomination, which is the confirmation, WENT THROUGH the day after the bombing. It doesn't matter when it was scheduled, the fact is he got it through and it can easily be argued that bombing Syria may have brought some deep state reps to vote for Gorsuch's nomination.

And the bombing only lasted 15 minutes, and it was an empty airbase. It may as well have been a dream.. I was and am against it on principle, but man, I'm not sure there has ever been a more successful military mission in the history of the world..

----------


## Jan2017

> lol.. you are so wrong it is absolutely ridiculous.
>  I'm not sure there has ever been a more successful military mission in the history of the world..


Wrong about what ?

Gorsund was being voted on Thursday regardless . . . they had determined they were using the "nuclear option" to be confirmed before the attack - maybe Tuesday. No Senate confirmation votes were changed because of the bonehead Stalin move by Trump at all.

What "deep-state" holdovers (?) . . . they picked up two Dems, the one Senator from Colorado who introduced him to the committee who had already said in the Denver Post that Sunday he would not filibuster - all GOP Senators were voting for confirmation was clear . . . if you watched the confirmation hearings.

Trump couldn't show restraint in using military action - as it turns out - against the_ wrong_ guilty party.
That is not success - that is full retard. The objective to take out Syria chemical capabilities from that airbase - nothing changed.
That will be FATAL to President Donald J. Stalintrump - politically, ethically, stategically, morally, economically.

It was a success only that they could fire the cruise missiles at all, days before the Russian battleship would block
 the Syria coast line from any further US cruise missiles from there. Trump got "rope-a doped" into using them at all, but he had to I guess, better then than never - but to no strategic advantage other than looking like a fool in the end.
Worst military blunder ever by the dunce in the WH.

----------


## dannno

> Wrong about what ?
> 
> Gorsund was being voted on Thursday regardless . . . they had determined they were using the "nuclear option" to be confirmed before the attack - maybe Tuesday. No Senate confirmation votes were changed because of the bonehead Stalin move by Trump at all.
> 
> What "deep-state" holdovers (?) . . . they picked up two Dems, the one Senator from Colorado who introduced him to the committee who had already said in the Denver Post that Sunday he would not filibuster - all GOP Senators were voting for confirmation was clear . . . if you watched the confirmation hearings.
> 
> Trump couldn't show restraint in using military action - as it turns out - against the_ wrong_ guilty party.
> That is not success - that is full retard. The objective to take out Syria chemical capabilities from that airbase - nothing changed.
> That will be FATAL to President Donald J. Stalintrump - politically, ethically, stategically, morally, economically.
> ...


Yes, and that all could have easily fallen apart if Trump didn't react how they wanted him to react to their false flag attack, which was very likely planned the day before Gorsuch's nomination on purpose.

You think Trump is the only one trying to play 36D chess here? The deep state has been doing it for centuries, that is where we learned this $#@! from.

----------


## Jan2017

> Yes, and that all could have easily fallen apart if Trump didn't react how they wanted him to react to their false flag attack, which was very likely planned the day before Gorsuch's nomination on purpose.


Honestly, if Trump did nothing and waited for a higher degree of confidence in the "groundless" intel . . . the Senate confirmation vote would have been the same.

But yes, the deep state did convince him that he had to move right away . . . Russian navy was nearly there coming from the Black Sea for a few previous weeks. 

Thomas Massie was one of the few who urged restraint - and need for more evidence. UN is not convinced by the USA case.

----------


## eleganz

If we do get 15% corporate and business tax, I think that would be worth the entire election, at least for my business.

----------


## jmdrake

> Nothing else? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes.  Ron Paul is behaving "like a little child" for taking Trump to the wood shed for his foreign policy and his trampling on civil liberties with the expansion of the power of the TSA.  Make America Grope Again!  MAGA!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ah yes.  Ron Paul is behaving "like a little child" for taking Trump to the wood shed for his foreign policy and his trampling on civil liberties with the expansion of the power of the TSA.  Make America Grope Again!  MAGA!


I was talking about *you*.

----------


## Jan2017

> What the $#@! are you talking about? Do you have any idea how much political capital was gained by attacking an empty airbase for 15 minutes? They stopped talking about the Russia scandal, China and Russia have his back, North Korea is crawling into a hole.. The mainstream media started treating him like an actual President instead of "literally" Hitler. Gorsuch was "literally" nominated the day after the attack!!!


One could interpret Massie as saying that Gorsund was the _only_ positive of the first 100 days . . . 
in order for the GOP Senate block and delay of Obama's SCOTUS replacement to have worked 
(after Scalia's weird death while all alone and they'd cremate the body immediately, according to "law") 
the Senators got a GOP nominee elected to President instead of Madame Hillary for the nomination.

Sen. Patrick Leahy sure got made to look like another fine example of the need for term limits at the confirmation hearings.

Colorado was the first state to allow abortions for cases other than when mother's life was at risk . . . 
six years later was Roe v. Wade to make it a national precedent.
But, so, Gorsund stated that Roe v. Wade is the law of the land.

As a Western judge, it was interesting when the confirmation hearings topic was about "states or state rights", 
and then Gorsund explanation used the interjection of "the states and reservations", from his West experience with the entities that the federal government has separate jurisdiction over.

Gorsund was also rather prolific as a 10th Circuit judge . . . 2700 cases in 10 year career there. 
The confirmation vote went pretty much along party lines, the EXACT same as it would have voted IF Trump acted presidential with an international situation 24 hours earlier.

Massie is happy the GOP got this SCOTUS confirmed . . .
first Supreme Court Chief Justice John Jay would be encouraged by Gorsund refusing to get tricked by over-the-hill Senator Leahy,
and the Senator from Nebraska got the hearing back from the dark ages of Dim stupidity.

----------


## Jan2017

> What the $#@! are you talking about? Do you have any idea how much political capital was gained by attacking an empty airbase for 15 minutes?





> lol.. you are so wrong it is absolutely ridiculous. Again, the advantages Trump gained . . .
> ... man, I'm not sure there has ever been a more successful military mission in the history of the world..


If one gets really generous and considers that it is just that Trump is "ill-advised" . . . maybe he can eek out a grade of F+ for the 100 days.
But then again, he chose to surround himself with "yes" men, when a dissenting voice in the room would make him look _waaaay_ smarter than he really is.

*IF* . . . Stalintrump did decide to play with cruise missiles in some sicko chess game lobbing bombs and missiles  - 
- all for political gain and/or your "political capital" - that is the _most_ despicable of actions and reason to play tomahawks . . . 
Then the Trump grade card gets a *F-* . . . with either a public hanging or facing the guillotine welcomed.

----------


## Jan2017

> What the $#@! are you talking about? ... China and Russia have his back, ...


Ja, you are right 'bout dat . . . and btw, jus' waiting for Secret Service to take a mini-nap or get diverted by a Presidential Pee Party

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Jan2017

fwiw, Senate Judiciary Chairman Sen. Grassley (R-IA) threw out a couple "softballs" to start the confirmation . . .

Grassley : "Would you have any trouble ruling against a President who appointed you ?"

Feinstein and old man Leahy get involved early in these highlights . . . Leahy brings up Obama-nominee Judge Garland of course





I agree with Massie . . . 
this was the one thing that the GOP "nuked" in that is different than Madame Hilly's first 100 days . . . 
and without the GOP Senate "nuclear option" Dems would have still been playing politics with a 4-4 Supreme Court probably.

----------


## Brett85

> Gonna have to disagree with you there, respectfully, Mr. Massie. Just like everyone else you _believe_ that there is a "constitutional and federal nexus" for your pet project. THAT is why we are were we are.
> 
>   Congratulations for you getting a clown in a gown that might "re-imagine" the founders beliefs because it is your pet project.


I don't necessarily disagree with Massie that infrastructure spending is Constitutional and that some money should be spent on it.  However, Trump is advocating a massive infrastructure spending bill.  He's advocating spending a trillion dollars on infrastructure, when that's twice as much as what even Hillary proposed.  It's funny that so many conservatives seem to support stimulus spending under Trump when they opposed it under Obama.  And it's sad that Massie seems open to supporting it.  Spending what is necessary to address infrastructure needs is quite different from having a 1 trillion infrastructure stimulus plan.

----------


## Brett85

As for Gorsuch, I'm a fan of him overall, and he's far better than anyone Hillary would've nominated.  Still, I'm concerned he won't be great when it comes to protecting civil liberties.  The conservative justices often rule in favor of the police over those accused of a crime.  Other than that I think I'll agree with him on just about everything, but I imagine from time to time I'll find myself disagreeing with him on civil liberties.  And he may be better on civil liberties than Roberts and Alito from looking at his record, but still not ideal.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Yes, and that all could have easily fallen apart if Trump didn't react how they wanted him to react to their false flag attack, which was very likely planned the day before Gorsuch's nomination on purpose.


 

If you're trying out for The Texan's job, you've got it.

Otherwise, ...yikes

----------


## osan

> *Judge Nap: Gorsuch Brings 'Scalia-Like Dose of Skepticism About Gov't'*


Except that Scalia didn't bring enough.  Some forget those bits and pieces of his opinions that were pure poochery, that nonsense he wrote about the 2A not being an unlimited right a good example.

----------


## RogueWoman

I completely agree with the above statement--I didn't like Trump either--thought of him as an unprincipled loose cannon, but we are still SO MUCH better off not having witch Hillary in office. Can't think of one good thing she would have done for our country. Trump is doing some great things...we need to continue to watch and see...

----------


## RogueWoman

Also I appreciate his talk about getting back to a gold standard. If he could pull this off to any extent, it would be a far better improvement than what we've had or what we would have had under HC.

----------

